# Aircraft Recognition - Fun Quiz, Part 1.



## Airframes (Jun 21, 2010)

Just for fun, test your observation skills and / or knowledge!
Imagine you are a Line Chief, tasked with replacing the part(s) shown in the following pictures. You need to first identify the part, and second, which aircraft it is on / from.
Below are ten images, numbered 1 to 10, in a small box within each image. All of these have been posted as complete pictures in the 'Cockpit Fest' thread elsewhere on the forum, although some might not be at exactly the same angle.
First Prize is a night out with a Hippocroccofrog. Second Prize is a weeks holiday with a Hippocroccofrog, all at your own expense!
Answers next Monday, 28th June.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 21, 2010)

So the missing part is in the black box or its somewhere on the picture?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 21, 2010)

Ok, I may have this all wrong but here goes.

1.)Tornado F3 Stick
2.)Jaguar Headrest on ejection seat
3.)Draaken Front landing gear
4.) Mig 23(Silver) Nose cone
5.)Shackleton MR3 Bomb sight glass
6.)Mig 23(Camoed ) Afterburner
7.)ZP1 helicopter Left lower left (port) glass
8.)Super Sabre Right main landing gear
9.) Buccaneer S1 Fuel Probe
10.)Mig 23 (Camoed) Canopy


----------



## Airframes (Jun 22, 2010)

Nice going so far.
Harrison, it's the main part shown in the pic, as per Aaron's reply.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm really bad as I don't recognize anything!

I'm waiting for the contest where the first prize is an Owner's Manual for Dropbears.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 22, 2010)

I think Joe ought to ace this!!!

I'm with you Njaco, it's just plane parts to me.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 22, 2010)

Thorlifter said:


> I think Joe ought to ace this!!!
> 
> I'm with you Njaco, it's just plane parts to me.



#9 is from a scene in "War of the Worlds", right?

I think Joe would be able to do this in 3 seconds. Its out of my league.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 22, 2010)

Grrrr no good with newer planes  Just at Recognition


----------



## Airframes (Jun 22, 2010)

Hell's Teeth ! It's a simple observation exercise!
Look at the Cockpit Fest thread, recognise shapes, lighting, colours etc, and you're home and dry! If you're fairly good, you should do it without seeing the other thread!
Jeez! Thirteen year old ATC cadets would p*ss this!!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 22, 2010)

Did someone get their WIldcat in the mail? 

I think Aaron got them..... I can't see anything different


----------



## Airframes (Jun 22, 2010)

Don't you go talking about Wild.... _those_ things!
Now, how do you know Aaron got it right? There might be the odd mistake or two.
Remember, there's at least one beautifully slimey, slithery, obese Hippocroccofrog waiting for the person with the most corrcet answers!!! 
Someone has to win!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 22, 2010)

Will take a closer look senor Airframes


----------



## Geedee (Jun 24, 2010)

Great idea Terry


----------



## Airframes (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks Gary. Replied to your PM.


----------



## jamierd (Jun 24, 2010)

1thingumyjigh
2 flip flop valve 
3 oojamawotsit 
4 umberscoosh
5 flimflamabob 
6 wotsicalled 
7 another thingumyjig 
8 mahambajamba
9 invertoplasmajingo
10 cadburys dairy milk 

i think 1 of them might be wrong but i am not sure


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 24, 2010)

hahahahahaha Jamie


----------



## Waynos (Jun 24, 2010)

Can I offer a different type of guess?

Newark Air Museum??


----------



## Airframes (Jun 24, 2010)

Er...yes, but......!!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 24, 2010)

Terry, am I going about this correctly or am I way off.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 24, 2010)

Yep, you've done it the correct way Aaron, no problem.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 24, 2010)

If I get them all correct Harrison gets the prize.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 25, 2010)

He can have _both_ prizes!!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 25, 2010)

He can have _both_ prizes!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 25, 2010)

errrrrrrr the girls in my town are suffice.


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 25, 2010)

Airframes said:


> He can have _both_ prizes!!



There are pwizes? I didn't know we got pwizes here!!!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 28, 2010)

No other attempts, so here's the answers.
1 Tornado F3 control grip.
2 Jaguar ejection seat.
3 Draken nose wheel
4 Polish MiG 27 radome.
5 Shackleton bomb-aimers window.
6 Russian miG 27 jet pipe.
7 ZP1 helicopter window.
8 Super Sabre starboard main gear.
9 Bucanneer S1 IFR probe.
10 Russian MiG 27 windscreen.
Well done Aaron, you got 'em all !
I'll end this now, as there is a general recce thread already going. Thanks for taking part.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 28, 2010)

When do his Hippocrocofrogs get delivered


----------



## Airframes (Jun 28, 2010)

They're going to be para-dropped to you H! Well, once the big Antonov has had its floor strengthened and the flight deck sealed! Don't want any risk of the crew being interfered with during the flight!
We had to hire the biggest transport available to ferry just _one_ Hippocroccofrog - even the Antonov hasn't got room for two!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 28, 2010)

An-124 or An-225?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 28, 2010)

Can never remember the number, but it's the bl**dy big one!!


----------



## Geedee (Jun 28, 2010)

Airframes said:


> They're going to be para-dropped to you H! Well, once the big Antonov has had its floor strengthened and the flight deck sealed! Don't want any risk of the crew being interfered with during the flight!
> We had to hire the biggest transport available to ferry just _one_ Hippocroccofrog - even the Antonov hasn't got room for two!!



Was lucky enough to snap this incredible plane on secret testing here in deepest darkest Wiltshire. the noise of that huge radial was all but drowned out by the noise the Hippocroccofrog was making !!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 28, 2010)

225 is the HUGE one 124 is HUGE but still smalll....

Top: 225
Bottom: 124


----------



## Airframes (Jun 28, 2010)

Love it ! Obviously, that AN2 'Guppy' is only carrying a baby Hippocroccofrog, generally refered to as a 'slapette'. The growth develoment of the Hippocroccofrog goes through three distinct phases after the age of 12 years.:-
*Stage 1*._ 'Slapette'_. During this phase, which last approixmately 3 to 4 years, the young creature is under training, usually supervised by its mother, or perhaps a slightly older peer.
*Stage 2*. _'Slapper'_. This stage is normally achieved around the age of 15, when the developing creature, having attended the Central Academy for Chavs, exhibits all the main attributes of the true 'dog', and is alrerady at the stage of being a 'Two Bagger'. Main distinguishing features are the eyes which appear to be pinned back, and a heavy smear of facial cosmetics.
*Stage 3*. _'Hippocroccofrog'_. The creature is now fully developed, extremely corpulent, can drink a Battalion of Paras under the table, and is fully able to clear a room just by turning around to glance at the bar. It's song is that of the Klaxon, and can whither a fully grown Oak.
The fully grown, and qualified, Hippocroccofrog is immediately recognisable, not just by its immense size and hideous countenance, but also by its ability to wear ridiculous clothing, normally short leggings and high-heeled shoes, which were very obviously designed for a much, much smaller frame, and regretably expose immense amounts of flab, very often obscured by tatoos, in all the wrong places.
They often hunt in threes, with the third member occasionally not being a Hippocroccofrog, but a taller, thinner, less offensive-looking creature, although with a face like a smacked ar*e and a high-pitched, screeching song. This relative to the geneaoligical family is known as the Girrafeagator.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 28, 2010)

Love it ! Obviously, that AN2 'Guppy' is only carrying a baby Hippocroccofrog, generally refered to as a 'slapette'. The growth develoment of the Hippocroccofrog goes through three distinct phases after the age of 12 years.:-
*Stage 1*._ 'Slapette'_. During this phase, which last approixmately 3 to 4 years, the young creature is under training, usually supervised by its mother, or perhaps a slightly older peer.
*Stage 2*. _'Slapper'_. This stage is normally achieved around the age of 15, when the developing creature, having attended the Central Academy for Chavs, exhibits all the main attributes of the true 'dog', and is alrerady at the stage of being a 'Two Bagger'. Main distinguishing features are the eyes which appear to be pinned back, and a heavy smear of facial cosmetics.
*Stage 3*. _'Hippocroccofrog'_. The creature is now fully developed, extremely corpulent, can drink a Battalion of Paras under the table, and is fully able to clear a room just by turning around to glance at the bar. It's song is that of the Klaxon, and can whither a fully grown Oak.
The fully grown, and qualified, Hippocroccofrog is immediately recognisable, not just by its immense size and hideous countenance, but also by its ability to wear ridiculous clothing, normally short leggings and high-heeled shoes, which were very obviously designed for a much, much smaller frame, and regretably expose immense amounts of flab, very often obscured by tatoos, in all the wrong places.
They often hunt in threes, with the third member occasionally not being a Hippocroccofrog, but a taller, thinner, less offensive-looking creature, although with a face like a smacked ar*e and a high-pitched, screeching song. This relative to the geneaoligical family is known as the Girrafeagator.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 28, 2010)

You put way to much thought in to that


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 28, 2010)

Thank you Terry, I was hoping there would be more folks join in. Oh, and Harrison. We need pictures when the Hippoccroccofrogs get there.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 28, 2010)

No problem Aaron. I was going to continue with more pics, but after discussion with Gary, the other thread is a better idea, and offers a wider scope. And anyway, I don't think the members were impressed with the selection of prizes!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 28, 2010)

I was not impressed in the least with the prizes.   I am trying to become more familiar with a broader scale of aircraft and figured this was as good of a way to do it as any. Especially with guys that are as knowledgeable you and the rest of the folks on here. I am having trouble with your last one on Gary's thread though.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm sure you'll get there in the end Aaron. It's a bit of an unusual angle, but better than the one I was going to post!


----------

